# J's 3g - Glass Jar Shrimp Tank



## omeezy (Feb 3, 2012)

The eco-complete will be fine for the substrate. As far as lighting I would go with some form/style of pendent or power compact light. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

1) CFL's ftw! Use a 26w flood light with a 8 1/2 in. diameter clamp light. Both can be found at walmart.
2) ADA Amazonia/Fluval Shrimp Stratum. Pretty much essential for CRS.
3) HC, DHG, Pygmy Chain Swords, anything small that won't crowd the bowl so the shrimp can be easily viewed. DSM if you have the patience.
4) Blue Pearls and CRS all the way! But only do CRS if you know what you're doing.

Good luck with the tank


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Any lighting opinions/ideas would you mind including a link? I'm not entirely sure what store-bought bulbs will actually allow plant growth.

J


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a sweet jar have you filled it yet?


----------



## roncruiser (Sep 28, 2009)

Update?


----------

